# Climate Temperature Control



## BMorris111 (Jan 6, 2007)

The temperature control for the heat/AC in my 2002 Altima is broken. I was adjusting the temperature when I felt some resistance in the knob and then something snapped. I heard a small piece (pin?) fall inside the unit. 

I started to try and figure it out - I got the cover off the climate control unit, removed a few screws - but it wasn't obvious how to get the unit out.

Does it sound like it's something as simple as replacing a pin?

Can someone give me some guidance how to get behind the unit to check it out?

Thank you in advance,
Brian


----------



## BMorris111 (Jan 6, 2007)

I figured this out. The center piece that covers the radio is just snapped in place. It pulls out easily. Once the radio is exposed, the screws holding it in place have to be removed to be able to lift it up out of the way of the A/C control unit. That provides the room to be able to angle and turn the A/C control to get it out of it's bracket.

The problem with the control: There is a plastic lever in the back of the unit that connects to the temperature control cable. It prys off and is easily replaced. A $3 part.

I found a service bulletin describing the fix using Yahoo!


----------

